# Scorpio Terrapin XL



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

[Please note - this is a review written by a person with a commercial interest in the product]

I am sponsored by C Kayaks & last sunday I met up with the C Kayaks team at Greys Point for a meet & greet nice weather & a fun day,14 of them came from the various stores a great bunch of Guys n Girls that were all very knowledgeable & skilled yakers (then there was me :lol: )
Anyway 15 people 15 Yaks from their range we swapped at various locations to get a paddle/pedal on various craft & I was asked to take particular note of this one so here goes.

SCORPIO TERRAPIN XL

Length 3.85M

Width 75CM

Weight 28KG

Capacity 180KG

Well this is a practical & solid piece of Polyethylene that felt very similar to my old Tarpon 120 though this one is 12CM longer 1CM narrower &1KG lighter with a 21KG greater capacity so I suspect slightly out performs that model.

Nice looking bit of kit dont you think,though I only paddled it a short distance it performed like you would expect a mid size yak of these dimensions very agile reasonably speedy & very stable.
The fixtures & fittings that come as standard with this yak really impressed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiRfiwYd ... load_owner
from the standard 2XFlush mount rod holders front rear & side carry handles there are the inovative feature that impressed me a great deal the hinged front hatch is large & gives easy access to ample storage inside the yak,& the centre console that is ram & scotty rod holder ready would be very useful for the bits & pieces we take with us (& this can be enlarged if required).A good sized rear tank well & on top of this comes supplied with factory fitted rudder as standard how good is that.
So 
the likes
All the usual features with a few surprises that I didn't expect on a yak in this class.
the dislikes
Only thing I came up with really is that although the centre console is secured by 2 sturdy straps having a hinge on the front would be of great benefit (but with close internal access from the front hatch this is an easy fix & I see this on so many yaks perhaps its just me).
If your preferred fishing areas are rivers lakes harbours (anywhere other than skinny creeks or further than say 1 or 2Ks offshore with this yak you get an awful lot at a VERY reasonable price.

Nigel


----------

